# Ipsy and Benefit LashBash



## jessilng (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you apply for the Ipsy and Benefit LashBash party? Which Stage did you enter at? Have you heard if you will get a kit? What are you doing at your party?


----------



## jayeme (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you apply for the Ipsy and Benefit LashBash party? Which Stage did you enter at? Have you heard if you will get a kit? What are you doing at your party?


 The website says they will announce who gets a kit on the 27th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 22, 2013)

I really hope that I get chosen to host a party. I was checking out some other picture entries on Instagram that had absolutely nothing to do with benefit, ipsy or eyelashes at all. So I really hope that they actually go through the entries and don't just choose winners at random(though they probably won't worth the amount of entries). It makes me upset when people go to such hard work to make a good entry but aren't chosen because there is an influx of nonsensical entries.


----------



## jessilng (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope that I get chosen to host a party. I was checking out some other picture entries on Instagram that had absolutely nothing to do with benefit, ipsy or eyelashes at all. So I really hope that they actually go through the entries and don't just choose winners at random(though they probably won't worth the amount of entries). It makes me upset when people go to such hard work to make a good entry but aren't chosen because there is an influx of nonsensical entries.


 *From the Terms &amp; conditions of the contest: *

*4. JUDGING:* The following factors will be used to judge each entry by Sponsorsâ€™ representatives:1st Round: 20% originality, 50% enthusiasm, 10% creativity, and 20% previous and current interaction with the ipsy brand (â€œFirst Round Judging Criteriaâ€). Judging will begin on August 21, 2013 at 9:00 AM PT. Sponsorsâ€™ representatives will score each First Round Entry based on the First Round Judging Criteria. The nine hundred eighty (980) entries that receive the highest scores will win. Entrants are subject to verification that they are qualified participants as defined by these rules. 

I am not entirely sure what enthusiasm means in this case, but it would appear that they are doing more than a random selection of the photos.


----------



## Totem (Aug 26, 2013)

Interaction with the Ipsy brand? My fingers are crossed. Looks like the majority of entrants posted selfies of themselves. The girl that did the pink Ipsy/Benefit themed nails will probably be picked. I just took a pic of my Benefit collection surrounded by streamers, candy, balloons, and a lit champagne candle. We'll see......... Good luck!


----------



## diana16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck to all of you! I really hope they dont pick randomly cause I know some ladies are actually trying their best to win! I hope one of us MUT ladies win so we can see pictures!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 26, 2013)

I also took a picture of all of my benefit goodies with the background made out of a few of their makeup bags and I made a pretty catchy little saying. "I love Benefit with all of my heart, I've got blushes and stains, lipgloss galore, foundation, primer, gimme some more because I'll be the most fabulous host for sure."


----------



## LindaD (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also took a picture of all of my benefit goodies with the background made out of a few of their makeup bags and I made a pretty catchy little saying. "I love Benefit with all of my heart, I've got blushes and stains, lipgloss galore, foundation, primer, gimme some more because I'll be the most fabulous host for sure."


Haha, that is great! I hope you get picked, since you definitely put thought into it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2013)

I was lazy and pulled the "i know a ton of celebrities who like makeup" card. but it's not really creative or original, so whomp whomp. I tried to position it that I wanted to host an instagram party and give the samples away on my instagram page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I guess thats a wee bit original  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got an email that I was picked to host a party! Totally not expecting that, I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 27, 2013)

Call me bitter but I wasn't chosen, I saw a bunch of girls on Instagram saying that they won and most of their entry pictures are just selfies. Not very original, enthusiastic or creative to me... Oh well. This is why I never enter contests.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## katie danielle (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry I am on my phone and couldn't get a full screen grab.


----------



## RiRi38 (Aug 27, 2013)

I was selected to host a party too! OMG! I'm so excited!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 27, 2013)

I was selected as well! So excited. I basically told them my life, that I'm a stay at home mom as are most of my friends and if they're not stay at home moms they work, go to school and parent and I'd like to throw a party for us all to relax. Our kids can play together and we can all play with makeup and have a good time. I guess they liked it cause I'm in!!!! I'm so happy I never win anything!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't get selected...boo! Happy for everyone who did and excited to see what ya get in your party kits!!!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Aug 27, 2013)

I was selected too! Super excited and yet sad for anyone who was not selected. Can't wait to see whats coming!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was selected to host a party too! OMG! I'm so excited!


 Holy Batgirl, me too!!  Right here in Gothem City (NYC).

Like Katie Danielle it was totally unexpected!!  I might have a scheduling conflict for Sept 21st and be in the middle of a training program in DC...  I will figure out another day to have the party or another way to have it on the 21st.





 




 

Somehow at least 9 gals will be introduced to REAL lashes!!  I'm going to have to break out my private stock of REAL mascara today and wear it in celebration!  "Beauty keep!  A round of mascaras for everyone!!" 



​


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy Batgirl, me too!!  Right here in Gothem City (NYC).
> ...


----------



## MahinaM (Aug 27, 2013)

I am so surprised I was picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With my location, I'm usually the last to win anything but I got this &lt;3 I don't use instagram, and just put a sentence for the entry but I guess they liked it. Whoever else won can you guys post when your kits get sent out? They said they should send us another email when it does not sure if that includes tracking info. Congrats to the rest of you who did as well!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in too!  So flippin' excited!  Did anyone watch the Jessica Harlow video where she shows the hostess &amp; gift bags?  I've been lusting after Hervana for months!

(She starts talking about the Lash Bash at 3:50.  Does anyone else hate that background music like I do?)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so excited for you girls that got picked!!!!! I meant to apply but have had a really sick baby and just didn't have the time. I love when people from our community win stuff or get chosen because wr have a really amazing group of people! ps if anyone lives in Northern California and was picked to host a lash bash and would like to invite me I'm so there lol


----------



## page5 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in too! I already sent invites and have RSVPs. My sisters don't mess around when it comes to mascara


----------



## Totem (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't get picked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a Benefit party a little over a year ago tho. They sent a  lot of goodies!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 27, 2013)

How fun! Congrats to all the LashBash hostesses!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats to those who won.  I was really hoping I would. I put a lot of thought into my entry. Meh oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 27, 2013)

I was selected to host a party too! I'm so excited!  I didn't think I would get picked. I did put a lot of thought into what I wrote and I hoped to be picked but I just didn't expect it.


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats to those who won.  I was really hoping I would. I put a lot of thought into my entry. Meh oh well. Maybe next time.


 I am sorry you didn't get picked (that goes for everybody else who entered and didn't get picked) I do hope that you all get picked next time around.


----------



## RiRi38 (Aug 27, 2013)

Based on what I could find in the video posted above and in this video 

&lt;iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/ytQ5UmAsGhA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;

I'm guessing this is what is included in the lash bash.

*Hostess Gift - In a makeup bag, all full size products:*

Hervana Blush Retail $28

Peek a bright eyes Illuminating Kit Retail $32

2 creaseless shadows Retail $20 each

They're Real Mascara Retail $23

*Gimme Brow Retail $22 (The Beauty splurge video shows this, but the one posted above doesn't. So let's see if it's included)

So total estimated retail value: $123 - $145

*Samples for guests:*

They're Real

Sugarbomb lipgloss

Benetint

This should be fun! I have a couple of Benefit products that I swear by and a several I want to try, so I am super excited for this! I use their It's Potent eye cream every day and that stuff is amazing. Combine that with They're Real for every day lashes and Watt's Up for a highlighter. I have been using their 15 hr Primer that I received a sample of and the Benefit girl showed me exactly how to use it and I have had amazing success with it. I know it's been a hit or miss item for everyone, but I love it. Definitely excited for Sept 21st now!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 27, 2013)

Woo, they liked my instagram/twittter hosted party idea I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I have 2300 IG followers, and there are quite a few who like me for my actual content and not just the times I post my pictures of Justin's cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*HERVANA!* the only current (well now Rockateur too) Benefit boxed powder I don't have! This is going to be fun, fun, fun!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in too!  So flippin' excited!  Did anyone watch the Jessica Harlow video where she shows the hostess &amp; gift bags?  I've been lusting after Hervana for months!
> 
> (She starts talking about the Lash Bash at 3:50.  Does anyone else hate that background music like I do?)


 It's a HORRIBLE instrumental of Justin Timberlake/Jay Z Holy Grail, like my most favoritest song right now (after Drake's Hold On, We're Going Home) She probably had to use a crappy one os it wouldn't get picked up by youtube's music copyright software.


----------



## ashynichole (Aug 27, 2013)

I got selected! My entry was a picture of my eyelashes before AND after using They're Real! And i wrote about how my birthday is September 26th and my BFF's birthday is September 20th so it would be PERFECT for me! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 27, 2013)

I got selected to host as well. I'm so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 27, 2013)

> Woo, they liked my instagram/twittter hosted party idea I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I have 2300 IG followers, and there are quite a few who like me for my actual content and not just the times I post my pictures of Justin's cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*HERVANA!* the only current (well now Rockateur too) Benefit boxed powder I don't have! This is going to be fun, fun, fun!


 twitter instagram hosted party that sounds like fun.


----------



## jessilng (Aug 27, 2013)

This video also has a party kit giveaway. Are the items identical, this video goes through the hostess bag with more detail. [VIDEO]http://youtu.be/GKe3CXdKhb0[/VIDEO] I didn't think I got the email at first, but I did an email search and it was just hiding in one of my "smart" folders. Yay party! My birthday is the 28th and so this is great timing for a party!


----------



## jessilng (Aug 27, 2013)

> This video also has a party kit giveaway. Are the items identical, this video goes through the hostess bag with more detail. [VIDEO]http://youtu.be/GKe3CXdKhb0[/VIDEO] I didn't think I got the email at first, but I did an email search and it was just hiding in one of my "smart" folders. Yay party! My birthday is the 28th and so this is great timing for a party!


 Oh and the lash bash part starts at 5:00 in the video if you want to skip the teen slumber party talk. It's cute, but I'm about 15 years too old for it.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh, so now that I've seen the previews of the host gifts, I really really can't wait! ...wonder what the shipping method will be...


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2013)

Anybody who is hosting a party in San Diego, CA or Kansas City MO and has an invite they would like to share




?  I have been wanting to try They're Real since they sent it out in Ipsy (I did not get it).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, so now that I've seen the previews of the host gifts, I really really can't wait!
> 
> ...wonder what the shipping method will be...


 I seriously hope they use UPS... Thankfully it all seems to be the kind of makeup that's sealed in tubes, but I can just imagine the SugarBomb glosses becoming literal sticky bombs in the box if they're left in the sun!  

(Also, I wonder if they're going to send any decorations in the box?  Even little cupcake topper would rock!)


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Aug 27, 2013)

> I seriously hope they use UPS... Thankfully it all seems to be the kind of makeup that's sealed in tubes, but I can just imagine the SugarBomb glosses becoming literal sticky bombs in the box if they're left in the sun! Â  (Also, I wonder if they're going to send any decorations in the box? Â Even little cupcake topper would rock!)


 I could SO get into cupcake toppers!!! I might have to design cupcake picks and do 'cakes (I'm a baker. It's what I do). Just so my package gets here in time for me to try stuff out before the bash. Living on a peninsula is awesome, but shipping takes for ev er.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo, they liked my instagram/twittter hosted party idea I guess
> ...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 27, 2013)

I got in! I didn't submit a picture for the contest, but I do have a youtube page (very few subscribers as I only have very few videos up so far) but I have done IPSY unboxings vs. Birchbox and Ipsy has won lol. So maybe that's what they meant by interactions with the brand? 

Whatever the reason, I am really excited and I cannot wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so excited that I got picked! I actually haven't tried They're Real yet, but I love Benefit in general. Yay!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, as you can probably tell by my name, I live in pittsburgh, pa. The most recent batman movie was filmed here, it was awesome to see. Just had to throw that out there since you referenced batman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so glad you won too!  It must have been a thrill to see the shootingl!  

My sister lives in Mcungie PA and I really like visiting PA, the shopping is great there, I think the taxes are lower then NY and lots of outlets!!

I just moved to NY not too long ago like gypsiemagic to LA.  I don't have 9 close girlfriends....  But, I've just finished a first round of care pacakges (utelizing my and other MUT member's extra Ipsy bags) to the fairer troops in Afganistan in a little pet project - Operation Beauty Deployment.  AFG is a real tough environment for women - both locals and our gals.  The culture and religion there favor men folks in a most um... shocking fashion.   The women in the troops don't leave base unless accompanied by a group of men and only for official business, for their own safety.  Consequently, there are no shopping trips to the local market. 

I think Benefit Lash Bash this will be the theme for my second round to AFG with the cute little ba, I'll beef it up with skin care products, nail polish, snack packs and send it out, around September 21st!  Last round I sent wasabi peas and got words back that they were a hit!  Too bad I can't send little bottles of saki to go with the wsabi peas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...

It would have been awesome to have my girlfriends from San Francisco here, I miss having a tight knit circle of friends, but having a virtual lash bash will be awesome X2.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know how benefit did it, but all the products in the hostess gift are ones I don't have! (Which is crazy, I seriously have TONS of benefit products)

Hervana $28 - Like I said, I have been holding off waiting for this to be in one of their value kits. I love it on my skin, so gorgeous

Peek a Bright Eyes $32- I have Bright eyes, but in pencil form, intrigued about this little set.

Creaseless Cream Shadows- $20 each - I only have RSVP in the old packaging, so excited to have 2 new colors!

They're Real Mascara Retail $23 - Have a mini, have yet to try it though!! 

Gimme Brow $22 each Excited to try this, I have been loving doing my brows lately. It looks like they are sending both colors, so my raven haired bestie will get the dark one.

$167!! seriously the best ipsy bag everrrrr

I do wish it had the Stay Flawless primer, its the other Benefit lust I have! Their new lippies look exciting as well. 

I think this is working, they have me all excited about Benefit stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread is killing me with anticipation. I can't wait for all the stuff to get here. Even ny fiance is excited for me, which is rare because he's usually uninterested in my makeup endeavors.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2013)

I haven't tried anything in the hostess bag either! I do have the big beautiful eyes palette which I love and seems to be a similar idea (though the colors are a bit different) to the bright eyes one. Super excited for that! I'm also excited to try the mascara and Hervana! We'll see about the brow stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear cream shadows often but I do like them as a base! I've never tried Benefit's cream shadows.

I'm just super excited. Most of my friends live far away now, but I have invited some of my coworkers, which is even better...we don't have a Sephora, Ulta, or anything like that here, and most of them know very little about makeup beyond what they might pick up for a few bucks at Walmart or CVS...they're always asking me about my makeup and asking me if I will do theirs sometime! So this party will be a perfect opportunity to introduce them to some new things, whereas my friends from home have mostly at least heard of or tried Benefit. Win/win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm so excited,



happy bananas! Whoever gets their bag first post pictures!!! They said we will be getting them mid month


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay all my twitter followers are so excited! I am going to have fun adapting the party decorations and games into ones we can play online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

wheeeeeeeeee!!! 

I was wondering about this last night, and then promptly forgot, when I woke up I was like WHAAAAA?!!? ermygerd.

I can't wait to see how fun this is!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried anything in the hostess bag either! I do have the big beautiful eyes palette which I love and seems to be a similar idea (though the colors are a bit different) to the bright eyes one. Super excited for that! I'm also excited to try the mascara and Hervana! We'll see about the brow stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear cream shadows often but I do like them as a base! I've never tried Benefit's cream shadows.
> 
> I'm just super excited. Most of my friends live far away now, but I have invited some of my coworkers, which is even better...we don't have a Sephora, Ulta, or anything like that here, and most of them know very little about makeup beyond what they might pick up for a few bucks at Walmart or CVS...they're always asking me about my makeup and asking me if I will do theirs sometime! So this party will be a perfect opportunity to introduce them to some new things, whereas my friends from home have mostly at least heard of or tried Benefit. Win/win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are cream shadows?  I'm soooooo excited!!  I've fine lines and sensitive skin so the combination of eye-primer and powder has not worked for me but I've had success with Burt's Bee's cream shadow (when they used to make them), oh double happiness squared! 

I'll be planning my little bags too for Afghanistan and am super duper excited and am sure they'll get an extra kick out of this round!!   I can't really do games, but I will be adding other beauty products to their bags before I send it out along with snack packs of yummy treats worthy of Love with Food.

I'm just jumping with excitement on the inside!  Definetely will post pictures if I get the box first!


----------



## ashynichole (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody who is hosting a party in San Diego, CA or Kansas City MO and has an invite they would like to share
> 
> ...


 I wish I had seen this sooner! I could easier bring a goodie bag with me to SD when I come, however ALL of mine are spoken for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2013)

Aww it's ok!  Thanks for thinking of me!  Can't wait to see pics from all the goodies and parties!



> Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I had seen this sooner! I could easier bring a goodie bag with me to SD when I come, however ALL of mine are spoken for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 28, 2013)

for those ladies who's hosting, have you guys thought of what kind of party to throw?

I am doing mine at my friend's house since he has more space in his apt than I do. I was thinking of doing a late afternoon to dinner time with food and drinks (champs + wine!)  unless Benefits specifies again that it has to be at this time or something...

Any ideas would be welcome since I'm still deciding really. I got my RSVPs but I haven't told me anything, probably until I get the package =)


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm doing an evening party, because I have another commitment earlier in the day. I let my guests know to bring their fave drink to share. I know I'm making cupcakes. So far, that's all I have. My rsvp's came in super quick too!


----------



## ashynichole (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those ladies who's hosting, have you guys thought of what kind of party to throw?
> 
> ...


 I'm having a brunch party with mimosas and fun appeatizers, this included:


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm doing an evening party, because I have another commitment earlier in the day. I let my guests know to bring their fave drink to share. I know I'm making cupcakes. So far, that's all I have. My rsvp's came in super quick too!


 cool! I should add cupcakes or mini-desserts on mine too hehehe

I have been googling "benefit cosmetics house party", just to get an idea (+ im super duper excited about it)  and they have done one similar to what we will be doing and now I am mooore excited!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm having a brunch party with mimosas and fun appeatizers, this included:


 Aaaahhh that's a good one! She looks so yummy too!

Mmm i like mimosas =)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 28, 2013)

Hopefully they send stuff early enough I can put together my kits and mail them off to people before the actual party. I was thinking of including a couple little snackies in the package and maybe some decorations. My twitter party is going to be fun to coordinate :]


----------



## RiRi38 (Aug 28, 2013)

I was able to get 2 samples of the Flawless primer at Ulta. Sephora didn't have any. The samples are little, but I've used half of one and I have already used it 6 or 7 times, so a little goes a long way. Try going to Ulta and asking for a sample. I think Sephora is having a Benefit event coming up soon at a bunch of their stores with samples, so maybe check that too!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to get 2 samples of the Flawless primer at Ulta. Sephora didn't have any. The samples are little, but I've used half of one and I have already used it 6 or 7 times, so a little goes a long way. Try going to Ulta and asking for a sample. I think Sephora is having a Benefit event coming up soon at a bunch of their stores with samples, so maybe check that too!


 thanks for d tip! I just went on Sephora's event site and they are having one in mid-September! 

yay for more samples! =)


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully they send stuff early enough I can put together my kits and mail them off to people before the actual party. I was thinking of including a couple little snackies in the package and maybe some decorations. My twitter party is going to be fun to coordinate :]


 thats cool =) I'd love to share this with my blog readers as well...we'll just see if I have any extra gift bags left


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Aug 28, 2013)

> I'm having a brunch party with mimosas and fun appeatizers, this included:


 This. I love this. Perfect idea!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those ladies who's hosting, have you guys thought of what kind of party to throw?
> 
> ...


 Right now, we're leaning toward a night with chick flicks, frozen margaritas, a variety of face masks, and then makeup/makeovers. My coworkers I have invited all work in the evening like I do, so we're doing it at night. And they are all always asking me about my makeup, so I thought letting them play with my stash in addition to their goodies would be fun. Kind of a spa night with tequila and chick flicks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats everyone! Your hostess gifts are AMAZING!!


----------



## mindcaviar (Aug 29, 2013)

Just found out what the Lash Bash Hostesses are getting for sure

! Lash Bash Hostesses will receive (all full sized): 

Hervana, Peek a Bright, Creaseless cream shadows in Bikini tini and Bronze Have more Fun, They're real mascara, Gimme Brow in two shades = $167 10 sets of Party Favors for you and friends:Sample of They're RealSample of Benetint (same size that was sampled last month)Sample of Sugar Bomb Ultra Plush lip glosses = ~ $182TOTAL VALUE = $359

I WISH THERE WAS A PARTY IN OR NEAR NEW ORLEANS!!!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found out what the Lash Bash Hostesses are getting for sure
> 
> ...


 thats awesome! very generous of Benefit to be hosting such awesome parties for us and our girl friends!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right now, we're leaning toward a night with chick flicks, frozen margaritas, a variety of face masks, and then makeup/makeovers. My coworkers I have invited all work in the evening like I do, so we're doing it at night. And they are all always asking me about my makeup, so I thought letting them play with my stash in addition to their goodies would be fun. Kind of a spa night with tequila and chick flicks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thats sounds so much fun and a good way to relax even just for a bit and get some beauty tips =)


----------



## MahinaM (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm so excited to do this. I have a couple friends who do others makeup for events, etc. and I know they'll love the products. I was just wondering if anyone had figured out the products yet and *poof* here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone received any other emails besides the initial "congrats gorgeous"?


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MahinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited to do this. I have a couple friends who do others makeup for events, etc. and I know they'll love the products. I was just wondering if anyone had figured out the products yet and *poof* here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone received any other emails besides the initial "congrats gorgeous"?


 It would seem like we will get one very soon! In the email it says that the package will be at our doorsteps mid month and their mid month is the 10th. Mid month is when they just start sending out our actual ipsy bags sooo yayy! 2 more days till this month ends, FINALLY!


----------



## amymballou (Sep 1, 2013)

I keep looking at the makeup in awe....I can't wait to host this Ipsy &amp; Benefit LashBash. Anyone living in Florence, SC still have a couple of invites needing to be sent out if you live near. I have 7 coming so far. I am thinking of doing a bunch of party food platters, wine, and doing facial masks as well as testing all the products were getting. I haven't set anything in stone as far as what were doing at the party until I find at more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amymballou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep looking at the makeup in awe....I can't wait to host this Ipsy &amp; Benefit LashBash. Anyone living in Florence, SC still have a couple of invites needing to be sent out if you live near. I have 7 coming so far. I am thinking of doing a bunch of party food platters, wine, and doing facial masks as well as testing all the products were getting. I haven't set anything in stone as far as what were doing at the party until I find at more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


such a tempting 7 hour drive......


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amymballou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep looking at the makeup in awe....I can't wait to host this Ipsy &amp; Benefit LashBash. Anyone living in Florence, SC still have a couple of invites needing to be sent out if you live near. I have 7 coming so far. I am thinking of doing a bunch of party food platters, wine, and doing facial masks as well as testing all the products were getting. I haven't set anything in stone as far as what were doing at the party until I find at more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 omg if only i was still in south carolina. from charleston but currently in georgia!


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 2, 2013)

If it were possible I would invite others for mine as well....but well, that may be a bit of a long trip. i may end up sending them to a few ladies with trades from ipsy, or just add them to future b-day gifts.


----------



## amymballou (Sep 2, 2013)

ahh that is a great idea...ipsy trades. mmm interesting!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 2, 2013)

Let's just hope ipsy isn't in charge of sending the lash bash packages. They'll go the regular way and ship dhl and half of us will be lucky to ever see the package, yet alone in time for the appointed party date. :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's just hope ipsy isn't in charge of sending the lash bash packages. They'll go the regular way and ship dhl and half of us will be lucky to ever see the package, yet alone in time for the appointed party date. :/


 And the Hervana blush will be shattered!

I'm hoping Benefit springs for UPS/FedEx shipping.  They like being perceived as a high-end brand, and shorting half of us on our party kits would not help that image!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 3, 2013)

Someone near my neighborhood won and invited me!! I am so happy I get to attend one of these! Yay!


----------



## jessilng (Sep 3, 2013)

> And the Hervana blush will be shattered! I'm hoping Benefit springs for UPS/FedEx shipping. Â They like being perceived as a high-end brand, and shorting half of us on our party kits would not help that image!


 Last summers "house party + benefit" kits looks like they were shipped by fed ex. Scroll to 1:30 in this video and her shipping label appears.


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 3, 2013)

i hope they send mirrors for everybody to use!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeBresha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope they send mirrors for everybody to use!


 Smart idea! Welcome to MUT!


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 3, 2013)

> i hope they send mirrors for everybody to use!Â


 Thats a wonderful idea, I'm hoping there's a secret s urprise that's not included in any of the videos just cause it'd be awesome


----------



## SarahC7 (Sep 3, 2013)

I also won! I am really excited! I have religiously been updating there website! However, why have they not posted anything yet? It's been over a week, and they said they were going to post daily ideas. And there's nothing. Did anyone get a follow up email? I haven't heard anything since the original email!


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone live in the New Haven area and interested in an invite? I invited a good group of girls, but you never know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Private message me if you live around here and are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 3, 2013)

same here!! I've been refreshing like crazy.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 4, 2013)

Indy finally updated the Lash Bash page. They have 20 more spots open, and will take applications until 9/8. If you wanted a bash and didn't get one, head on over there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 4, 2013)

I entered again, I really hope that I get picked but the chances are so slim! http://instagram.com/p/d2LXWole61/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 4, 2013)

I put an entry in. I didn't take a picture of myself which seems to be how most of the other entries for this round look. I made a little card and then took a picture of it on instagram. http://instagram.com/p/d2POhCmvLk/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 4, 2013)

> I put an entry in. I didn't take a picture of myself which seems to be how most of the other entries for this round look. I made a little card and then took a picture of it on instagram.Â http://instagram.com/p/d2POhCmvLk/


 I hope that Benefit sees the creativity that went into our pictures rather than us just taking a selfie and slapping the word #lashbash on it.


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good luck to the new entries! I hope more of us win!


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good luck to the new entries! I hope more of us win!
I agree with RiRi38. Good luck to the new entries!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2013)

I entered!! I was moving when it was up last time so I didn't get a chance- but I hope my entry is original!  http://instagram.com/p/d3BMCWuk_m/

Good luck to all of you ladies who entered!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I entered!! I was moving when it was up last time so I didn't get a chance- but I hope my entry is original!  http://instagram.com/p/d3BMCWuk_m/

Good luck to all of you ladies who entered!

That's ADORABLE!!!

Good luck to  ALL the MUT ladies going for a second chance!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's ADORABLE!!!

Good luck to  ALL the MUT ladies going for a second chance!

Thank you soo much Leigh!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 5, 2013)

Applied! Check out for my photo on instagram lol


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 5, 2013)

Love love love all the creative entries, but just saying, as someone who did do a selfie (a cute one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I don't think it's that ridiculous they chose some of us who did selfies. Creativity was only a small percentage of the criteria for their choosing.

That being said, I hope all of you who didn't get in 1st round do this time! If not, I hear they are doing this again somewhat soon.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 5, 2013)

I signed up but doubt I get it since I'm not active on instagram but maybe there's a chance! Congrats to those that are hosting!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 5, 2013)

If any of you guys want to participate in my twitter party you are more then welcome to! I'm going to be picking some participants from Instagram (but everybody has to have a twitter account to participate in the party)


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love love love all the creative entries, but just saying, as someone who did do a selfie (a cute one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I don't think it's that ridiculous they chose some of us who did selfies. Creativity was only a small percentage of the criteria for their choosing.

That being said, I hope all of you who didn't get in 1st round do this time! If not, I hear they are doing this again somewhat soon.

I don't think anyone said it was ridiculous. Just saying I chose to do something different. Not bashing what you or other people did.


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think anyone said it was ridiculous. Just saying I chose to do something different. Not bashing what you or other people did. 


Wasn't directed at you. There were about 15 comments made about how people who entered selfies shouldn't have won. I was just adding to the conversation. I've had a great time looking at some of the awesome entires.

Again, anyone who lives around New Haven, CT if you don't get to host, I'd be happy to have you come to my "party" just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it probably had more to do with your social reach (twitter/IG followers) than the content itself. They are going to want a ton of pics posted with hash tags and whatnot, so the bigger your audience the more likely they are going to pick you, rather than the most creative entries win. I have 2.3k on IG and 1k on twitter, and didn't even link an Instagram post. I'd be willing to bet they ranked based on followers first, chose e majority, then went back in and chose a smaller number based on the actual submission. This whole event is a big expensive marketing campaign, so it makes sense that hey would want to reach the most people possible.


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think it probably had more to do with your social reach (twitter/IG followers) than the content itself. They are going to want a ton of pics posted with hash tags and whatnot, so the bigger your audience the more likely they are going to pick you, rather than the most creative entries win.

I have 2.3k on IG and 1k on twitter, and didn't even link an Instagram post. I'd be willing to bet they ranked based on followers first, chose e majority, then went back in and chose a smaller number based on the actual submission.

This whole event is a big expensive marketing campaign, so it makes sense that hey would want to reach the most people possible.
It's not that. They picked a variety. Besides, I did not put any links with mine as I don't use/have an IG or twitter. (Ironic for a digital media/marketing major) I had included a sentence for the submission but that was all for mine. I was chosen still though. I'm not completely sure what they used to choose people because I had thought the same thing.


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think it probably had more to do with your social reach (twitter/IG followers) than the content itself. They are going to want a ton of pics posted with hash tags and whatnot, so the bigger your audience the more likely they are going to pick you, rather than the most creative entries win.

I have 2.3k on IG and 1k on twitter, and didn't even link an Instagram post. I'd be willing to bet they ranked based on followers first, chose e majority, then went back in and chose a smaller number based on the actual submission.

This whole event is a big expensive marketing campaign, so it makes sense that hey would want to reach the most people possible.

I was thinking the same thing! I originally wasn't going to apply till I had a dream I was chosen so I applied. I was chosen! =) I only have 9 followers  =p I'm 22 and don't like all the social media stuff haha don't understand why people need to know what im doing. They even sent my email really early in the morning on the 27th, don't know if people were still finding out that day and the day after.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2013)

Probably a variety of things, they might have had an algorithm set up, it totally makes sense that they would want people very involved with social media, but I saw involvement with Ipsy mentioned as well as creativity. 

It would make total sense if they chose a group based on social media, then some based on involvement/interaction, and a group based on their submission itself!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 6, 2013)

Or, it could have been based on location. That would be am interesting way to pick, like an even number from each state. I have a very hard time believing they had an algorithm that ranked based on all those categories (which in some sense there isn't a quantifiable way to rate it easily, so it would require a person to sit down and score every post. That's a ton of man hours, and they reported back really quickly) It might have even been random, and we'd never know, because we don't get to see how we rank against others, we didn't get a score to see why we got in. I have seen people run large contests, and trust me, most are random, that's the easiest way to go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no matter how they pitch it to contestants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahC7 (Sep 6, 2013)

Has anyone who won, got any updates? Email (other than the orginal), phone call, ect. I got the email saying I won, but that is it, and in the terms and conditions it says we need to contact the sponsor three days after our winning email notification or we forfeit our prize. Has anyone contacted anyone? I am just super excited for my party, but a little worried at the same time, since I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 6, 2013)

> Has anyone who won, got any updates? Email (other than the orginal), phone call, ect. I got the email saying I won, but that is it, and in the terms and conditions it says we need to contact the sponsor three days after our winning email notification or we forfeit our prize. Has anyone contacted anyone? I am just super excited for my party, but a little worried at the same time, since I haven't heard anything since.


 Oh, I didn't notice that part about contacting them within three days!! I also haven't heard anything, or seen anything anywhere. Hmm...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SarahC7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone who won, got any updates? Email (other than the orginal), phone call, ect. I got the email saying I won, but that is it, and in the terms and conditions it says we need to contact the sponsor three days after our winning email notification or we forfeit our prize. Has anyone contacted anyone? I am just super excited for my party, but a little worried at the same time, since I haven't heard anything since.
Oh, I didn't notice that part about contacting them within three days!! I also haven't heard anything, or seen anything anywhere. Hmm... 
That would be awful if 999 of the 1000 winners lost their prize because we didn't contact them!  I got on their page and did their suggested post on Twitter, so maybe that qualifies as contacting them?


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 6, 2013)

> That would be awful if 999 of the 1000 winners lost their prize because we didn't contact them! Â I got on their page and did their suggested post on Twitter, so maybe that qualifies as contacting them?


 Leigh, I did the same thing, thanked them on Twitter and Instagram. Hopefully, that is enough. I would hope they would have a "click here to confirm that you will host a bash" button if they needed a confirmation. I am seriously going crazy waiting for my lash bash box to arrive, I can't wait! Now I'm all nervous!


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Leigh, I did the same thing, thanked them on Twitter and Instagram. Hopefully, that is enough. I would hope they would have a "click here to confirm that you will host a bash" button if they needed a confirmation. I am seriously going crazy waiting for my lash bash box to arrive, I can't wait! Now I'm all nervous!
I hope we don't D: Like I mentioned I don't use Twitter/IG so I can't thank them there. I'm guessing because I'm active in Ipsy I was chosen, but if we had to contact them, I don't know where/how?


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just sent a reply e-mail to the original "congrats" e-mail. I had no idea we had to respond to anyone. I hope we all didn't miss out on this chance! No where in the original e-mail does it say we need to respond to anyone.


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 6, 2013)

It gives you steps in the email and no where on it says reply, we gave them all our information and applying is saying you are wanting and going to through the lash bash I would think that would be enough!


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 6, 2013)

> It gives you steps in the email and no where on it says reply, we gave them all our information and applying is saying you are wanting and going to through the lash bash I would think that would be enough!


 It would have a link or be in an obvious spot! When I click on terms and conditions it just goes to ipsy regular terms can Someone post the link and state where it says we need to reply!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *b3autynb3ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It would have a link or be in an obvious spot! When I click on terms and conditions it just goes to ipsy regular terms can Someone post the link and state where it says we need to reply!

Copied this from the Terms and Conditions page at the bottom of *lashbash.ipsy.com*:

  "Winners will be selected based on the judging criteria from valid Entries received during the Promotion Period. Sponsorsâ€™ decisions will be final and binding. Each winning Entrant will be notified via email. *The potential winning Entrant must respond to Sponsorsâ€™ prize notification email within three (3) business days from that date and time of the Sponsorsâ€™ prize notification email.* In the event that the potential winning Entrant does not respond to Sponsorsâ€™ prize notification email within the specified time or the prize notification email is returned as undeliverable, a new winner will be chosen based on the Judging Criteria. Alternate winners will be contacted via email and must respond to the Sponsorsâ€™ prize notification email within three (3) business days from that date and time of the Sponsorsâ€™ prize notification email. "

And yes, they consider party kits prizes:

Quote: *8. PRIZES: *1st Round: Nine hundred eighty (980) winners will receive a Benefit Cosmetics party host package consisting of Benefit Cosmetics party box contents to be chosen by Sponsors (Total Approximate Retail Value (â€œARVâ€) of $200 USD). 2nd Round: Twenty (20) winners will receive a Benefit Cosmetics party host package consisting of Benefit Cosmetics party box contents to be chosen by Sponsors (Total ARV of $200 USD).


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 6, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *b3autynb3ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just asked ipsy if we had to reply and they said no need to =)
Hey ipsy there is some confusion within mut and I was wondering were we suppose to reply back to the email you had sent us for the congrats for being chosen?



 


 
Ipsy Thanks for the question! No need to reply to us, we wanted to inform you won. Congrats!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 6, 2013)

my guess is that is the standard legal stuff for any contest they run.


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 6, 2013)

We did not need to here's the response I got


----------



## riana24 (Sep 6, 2013)

I also won a lash bash but I really think they randomly picked people. I did give them my twitter, Instagram, and YouTube links but I don't have that many followers (less then 100). But I didn't post a creative picture on Instagram or anything like that, and I still won.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MahinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We did not need to here's the response I got



They ship next week!  Oh Happy Day!!!!

(and thanks for posting this!  I think someone working there just used their regular giveway info without editing that part out.  And since there are so many awesome detectives here, of course it was found &amp; posted!  I'm glad we got clarification!)


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They ship next week!  Oh Happy Day!!!!

(and thanks for posting this!  I think someone working there just used their regular giveway info without editing that part out.  And since there are so many awesome detectives here, of course it was found &amp; posted!  I'm glad we got clarification!)

I was also happy about the extra info that they will start shipping next week


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 7, 2013)

I entered too! i didn't bother entering the first time because I didn't think I stood a chance, but a friend of mine won and encouraged me to enter too. I really hope I can snag one of the last 20 spots! Benefit liked my offical entry pic on instagram, so hopefully that's a good sign! 

http://instagram.com/p/d4xCexuqwj/ my official entry

http://instagram.com/p/d7dg5Xuqxd/ I did a second post yesterday. 

I also tweeted after the applicationn where it said to increase your chances of winning share with your followers

I love everyone else's entries and after going through the recent #lashbash feed I think ours stand out as being different. it doesn't look like there are a ton of entries, and most of them are slightly blurry selfies from further back. 

I hope some of the girls who posted here win some last chance spots!!!! good luck everyone!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 7, 2013)

I entered! Definitely not an artist, but I busted out my colored pencils and made a sign so it wasn't JUST a selfie. 

http://instagram.com/p/d-EjKQP4aR/

Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck to all of you, who just entered!!!! I hope you all win a bash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 7, 2013)

Im so ready for them to ship out!! Im calling out of work on the day my tracking code says out of delivery because I do not trust the people in my apartment. I hate that UPS will just leave a package on your doorstep and just go. One knock and there gone. that's what they did for my husband's package thank God he was home to get it. Benefit is sending to much makeup for it to be left alone. My job should understand lol


----------



## Alina Frowne (Sep 7, 2013)

If any of you MUT ladies are interested, I am hosting my LashBash party in San Francisco, CA at 4pm on September 21st.

Since I still have a few spots left, I decided to offer them to you gals - what can be better than meeting new makeup lovers while enjoying Benefit makeup &lt;3

If you are interested, please send me a message and we can discuss the details further~

And for those who have entered round 2, best of luck!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 8, 2013)

*I threw together a last minute entry. **Here's hoping they reward my corny attempt at being clever! *





http://instagram.com/p/d_1lMuLmMm/


----------



## OiiO (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I threw together a last minute entry. **Here's hoping they reward my corny attempt at being clever! *





http://instagram.com/p/d_1lMuLmMm/

LOVE it! Benefit should use your slogan for They're Real ads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I threw together a last minute entry. **Here's hoping they reward my corny attempt at being clever! *





http://instagram.com/p/d_1lMuLmMm/

Nice!  You are our very own 'Mad Man'.  I like how you echoed the colors of the product in your verbiage!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know what their weighted balance of factors in their decision making process, but I wanted to say that not having a strong social media mix is not necessary an obsticle to hosting.

I don't have an Instagram account, I've probably got 1 follower on my Twitter and I have 1 Youtube upload of my red claw crab eating a green pea.  I don't do a lot of social media, the MUT board is about the height of it.  I am old school and also older 



...  Photo's 3 years old and I turned 50 this past May - Cinco de Mayo.

I wrote something that I can't quite remember, but it was from the heart, enthusiastic and must have been creative... and then uploaded this group photo (am kneeling, with black hair).  I think regardless of electronic presence, they just want to see that you will be effective in spreading the Benefit love!  




  Good luck ladies and have fun!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know when they send out the email if you won?


----------



## DoubleShot (Sep 9, 2013)

I believe they're sending out tracking emails for the first batch of winners this week. I am literally refreshing my inbox every hour. I cannot believe I was chosen because I basically entered on a whim and was one of those girls who just put up a selfie. Good luck for all of you who entered the second round!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe they're sending out tracking emails for the first batch of winners this week. I am literally refreshing my inbox every hour. I cannot believe I was chosen because I basically entered on a whim and was one of those girls who just put up a selfie. Good luck for all of you who entered the second round!

Well I mean when in the day today are they sending the winners for the 2nd round.


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well I mean when in the day today are they sending the winners for the 2nd round.

It says on the website that everyone should be notified by the 11th and that's when they will update the lashbash page as well! =) They are reviewing them today so I wouldn't expect a email today. GOODLUCK! =D


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *b3autynb3ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It says on the website that everyone should be notified by the 11th and that's when they will update the lashbash page as well! =) They are reviewing them today so I wouldn't expect a email today. GOODLUCK! =D

Oh ok when they said Sept 9 I thought they meant they were going to send out the emails today. Thanks!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 9, 2013)

got an email! I'm in! Yeaaaaaa! Check your emails! can't wait! Eeeeeeeeee! I'm giving out one gift set on my yt channel and one set on my instagram page!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's hoping the emails are still going out.. or mine is just slow... I really should of applied the first round but i was too busy with school.


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 9, 2013)

> got an email! I'm in! Yeaaaaaa! Check your emails! can't wait! Eeeeeeeeee! I'm giving out one gift set on my yt channel and one set on my instagram page!


 Congrats!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 9, 2013)

Yaayyyy I got picked too! SO EXCITED!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm still a bit nervous, I have already invited people without knowing what the heck is going to happen next and if I am going to get the package in time.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

No email here so I guess I'm not a winner today....   Anyone in FL or south GA having a party I would love to attend


----------



## ashynichole (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RockalleanV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still a bit nervous, I have already invited people without knowing what the heck is going to happen next and if I am going to get the package in time.

Yeah I already have the party planned but I haven received my tracking info and it makes me nervous!!!


----------



## jessilng (Sep 10, 2013)

> Yeah I already have the party planned but I haven received my tracking info and it makes me nervous!!!


 Same here!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 10, 2013)

I've spoken to my guests and confirmed my nine. But I was hoping to have the party planning tools by now- including a cute e-vite card that we can customize, with the logos and such. My party is planned 75% right now but I want to include their games and such. For OCD/add people like me, this has been the longest wait ever. Hoping for a tracking number soon, or for the box to magically appear on my steps!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats to everyone that made it through in round 2! Sadly, I'm not among you but I'll be peeking in to see your goodies and party pics!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

OMGOD.  I WON.  I was so bummed I thought I lost- I checked my spam and lo and behold, I was picked!! I'm so excited!!!

Congrats to everyone else who won and I feel so bad for those who didn't!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 10, 2013)

I won too!!! I'm so happy, it seems like quite a few MUT ladies won. Congrats everyone.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you who won the additional spots!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won too!!! I'm so happy, it seems like quite a few MUT ladies won. Congrats everyone.

So happy you made it in this time!


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 10, 2013)

No wins again for me. Oh well! Happy for everyone that won amd excited to see the goodies!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 10, 2013)

> Yeah I already have the party planned but I haven received my tracking info and it makes me nervous!!!


 At least we'll know what is next tomorrow. I have already bought some of the snacks and all of the decorations and I am even making my own small party favors. http://instagram.com/p/eE56yMLxNt/ I am excited, can't wait until the 21st


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RockalleanV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At least we'll know what is next tomorrow. I have already bought some of the snacks and all of the decorations and I am even making my own small party favors.

http://instagram.com/p/eE56yMLxNt/

I am excited, can't wait until the 21st

I have to finish unpacking my apartment!  Hahaha.


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 10, 2013)

well whoever first gets their tracking number or receives their package let us know! I'm anxious


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 11, 2013)

They just brought out some food ideas on the website today. Tomorrow they will give us some decoration ideas. Love that every idea has a cute name and pink theme. http://lashbash.ipsy.com/


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 11, 2013)

Well its almost 1am and I cant sleep so I decided to check the lashbash.ipsy.com site, and they updated it tonight! =) well insomnia guess you did some sort of good...



 anyways it has some drinks and finger food ideas so go and check is out, hopefully we'll be receiving tracking codes for our wonderful kits haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww what adorable food &amp; drink ideas! Excited to see what they post for decorations &amp; games. 



 

I feel like they almost have to mail these out tomorrow to get to us on time! Unless they're using some sort of expedited shipping option.


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 11, 2013)

> Aww what adorable food &amp; drink ideas! Excited to see what they post for decorations &amp; games.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I feel like they almost have to mail these out tomorrow to get to us on time! Unless they're using some sort of expedited shipping option.Â


 Glad I'm not the only one up checking websites out of bordom lol! And I completely agree with you about the shipping and getting the tracking info out by tomorrow


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

I wonder if they sell martini glasses at Dollar Tree. It would be cute to decorate 10 of them with pink glass markers, maybe let everyone personalize their own glass...


----------



## jessilng (Sep 11, 2013)

> I wonder if they sell martini glasses at Dollar Tree. It would be cute to decorate 10 of them with pink glass markers, maybe let everyone personalize their own glass...


The bigger stores usually do. The one close to me never has anything new or good so I drive across town usually, that one is like a superstore, they even have a grocery section like with refrigerated foods and everything.


----------



## DoubleShot (Sep 11, 2013)

Tracking info is officially being sent out! Eeeeeee! Haven't gotten mine yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

> Tracking info is officially being sent out! Eeeeeee! Haven't gotten mine yet but hopefully soon!


 Yay!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 11, 2013)

Woot! I just got my tracking!


----------



## DoubleShot (Sep 11, 2013)

Ahhh! Got my tracking finally. It was in my spam folder so for those who haven't gotten it yet check there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Who hoo!! Tracking numbers!!! I can't wait until photos of the kits pop up!!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay! I got my tracking number, I hope I receive the package before the end of the week. I'm soooo excited Supposedly I'm going to get it this Saturday


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 11, 2013)

'porting in, got my tracking number too!

Estimated delivery :  Fri 9/13/2013

Weight 3.3 lbs


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my tracking! Excited for the decoration post tomorrow!


----------



## Tia Marie (Sep 11, 2013)

I got my tracking assuming is for the lash bash. It's from Ipsy and weights 3.5 lbs. I also won the monthly look challenges so I'm not sure if its that. How much does your guys box weigh?


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 11, 2013)

wahoo, got my tracking info!! It says it will be here Tuesday... Q_Q I will be enlisting that day so I wont be there till later. Hopefully it arrives before the estimated date haha it would be awesome to get it Monday before I'm off to the hotel. Cant wait for people to be posting the unboxing of the kit!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 11, 2013)

Tia, the lashbash email does say its for lash bash and has the same look as the acceptance email. I got my email about 30 min ago and it said I should get it Fri day!! Can't wait to see what we are for sure getting! I know there was a list posted here, but I want to see a pic before I get my hopes up!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

> I got my tracking assuming is for the lash bash. It's from Ipsy and weights 3.5 lbs. I also won the monthly look challenges so I'm not sure if its that. How much does your guys box weigh?


 My tracking says that it weighs 3.2 lbs. hope it's not missing anything!


----------



## britneenick (Sep 11, 2013)

I won a lash bash and I'm completely shocked! I literally just instagramed them a picture of myself that said pick me! haha I am super excited!


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My tracking says that it weighs 3.2 lbs. hope it's not missing anything!

My tracking says that it weights 3.2 lbs also. I don't understand my it went from San Diego to Charlotte, NC just to come to Oregon.. Did everybody's go from San Diego to Charlotte?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Channydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My tracking says that it weights 3.2 lbs also. I don't understand my it went from San Diego to Charlotte, NC just to come to Oregon.. Did everybody's go from San Diego to Charlotte?

They've got a hub in NC.  By the looks of the route's logistics, it's going 'Global' mail again, just like all Ipsy bags have been for quite a while now.  Going to their hub to hitch a ride on a truck with excess capacity towards receiver's address.  They didn't pay for direct, they paid for the 'Are you going my way?' delivery.

Sorta like when you fly and you opt to go through multiple cities (transfers) to save a few bucks - you are  flying on the airline's excess capacity, instead of paying full fare and going direct.


----------



## ashynichole (Sep 11, 2013)

My tracking info says it will be delivered Friday and it weighs 3.1lbs!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 11, 2013)

I live in San Diego and now it's in NC lol 3.2lbs I could of gotten it like a week ago if they knew


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 11, 2013)

3.2 lbs and TOMORROW!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

> 3.2 lbs and TOMORROW!


 Leigh, promise me you will post pics. I want pictures!!! Lol


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3.2 lbs and TOMORROW!

post a picture or if you have youtube and make a video please do a unboxing and post link!!! 




cant you tell I got the patients lol


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

> My tracking says that it weights 3.2 lbs also. I don't understand my it went from San Diego to Charlotte, NC just to come to Oregon.. Did everybody's go from San Diego to Charlotte?


 Mine is in Charlotte also, but that almost makes sense since I live on the east coast (literally, actually. It's a coastal town and beach resort). Maybe it's picking up my ipsy bag along the way?! Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 11, 2013)

Ladies, I totally will!

The only problem is, I'm about 10+ hours away from my house right now.  Had to go attend a family funeral earlier this week, and stayed a few extra days to see family that I haven't seen in YEARS.

So hopefully they either deliver it super-late, or my neighbor (who has been collecting my mail and let me know my Birchbox came today, I LOVE her!) manages to catch the FedEx guy and sign for the package.

There will be a video - but it may be me all tired and "here's the mascaras *YAWN* and the lip gloss *blank look* which goes on your... lips?"


----------



## Tia Marie (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry it's 3.2 lbs and I got a tracking number from FedEx before I even got an email from ipsy. That's why I wasn't sure if it was the lash bash party pack or not. Mine also was in San Diego to Charlotte NC. Now it has to turn around and come to Minnesota.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 11, 2013)

I got my tracking and Its due friday! Cant wait. Whoever gets theirs First better post pics! Lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Sep 11, 2013)

3.2 and Friday as well. I'm just buzzing with excitement. I've tried all of the products being sent, but don't own any. What are you all looking forward to trying the most?


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 11, 2013)

> 3.2 and Friday as well. I'm just buzzing with excitement. I've tried all of the products being sent, but don't own any. What are you all looking forward to trying the most?


 If they did give us the instant brows, I will be trying that out immediately ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine shows 3.0lbs exactly..hope it's all in there! Should be here Friday.


----------



## PerachYafeh (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello I was searching online for more gals that applied for the Lashbash party...and tadah!

I cannot wait to see what comes next


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Given what I know about shipping companies, it appears to me that the labels may have been created in Cali, and then the boxes sent from NC. For my tracking, it says, picked up from Cali, however in the little box on top that typically shows the "from" and "to, I have Harrison, NC". This could explain why some packages are looking like they shipped from Ca to NC and then need to go back across the country. It's possible that Benefit sent one bulk shipment to the Ipsy warehouse to sort into boxes, and then label and send out. Or I could be totally wrong. I'm just happy to hear something, and have a tracking number to obsess over since ipsy hasn't sent me one for my bag this month.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 12, 2013)

Woohoo!! Got my tracking as well!! The package should be here on Friday and I already can't wait to unbox it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On an unrelated note, I also just got a twitter DM from Birchbox, I won something from MIYU Beauty as part of the birchbloggers program. I'm really having a great day today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Got my shipping tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  3.0 and Friday!!  Super excited!  Birchbox came today, a baby Ulta purchase comes tomorrow, Lash Bash Friday!!  I also had a gift sub Birchbox come in late last Saturday, and I'm still waiting for Ipsy!  What a week!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine will be here Saturday. I am hoping they have printable decorations I have lots of ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got 2 pack of bubble mailers for the goodie bags, and they were $1 a pair at Dollar Tree. Score!! And thanks to PayPal it's 1.69 to ship em, cheater than buying snacks for a party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> God I have so many ideas. DD gonna add extra goodies to the packages, like confetti and candies all pink and sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Follow me in Instagram if you want to be a part, I would love to choose a couple MUT non Beliebers to join! @gracepedrotti


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 12, 2013)

My neighbor managed to catch the Fed Ex guy and the goodies are at my house!!! I'm still several hours away but i can't wait to do the unboxing video! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got my lashbash kit... doing a blog post of everything inside now.. well post a link to it in a bit!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Question- did you ladies have to sign for your box?  I am almost never at home when FedEx comes by!  My neighbors are though, I'm hoping they can grab it for me!  9-5s are a killer!


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 12, 2013)

yes, I signed for the box.


----------



## jessilng (Sep 12, 2013)

> My tracking says that it weights 3.2 lbs also. I don't understand my it went from San Diego to Charlotte, NC just to come to Oregon.. Did everybody's go from San Diego to Charlotte?


 I'm in Oregon and mine did the same.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeBresha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, I signed for the box.

Thanks girl.. hopefully one of my roommates will be around or a neighbor to just put it inside the door of our apartment complex!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ugh I never catch the fedex guy. Hopefully he just leaves it like usual.


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm kind of worried I'll get mine late. It just left NC, but expected is 9/18. I usually expect packages to arrive at least a day or two late, since that's just how bad shipping here is. I do hope I get it in time.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DeBresha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok ladies if you wanna peek into the lashbash box I did a blog post of the unboxing!! heres a link http://makeupjunkielife.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsybenefit-lashbash-unboxing.html
On another note, now I am more impatient. It looks amazing thanks for posting!! &lt;3

FedEx move faster !!!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeBresha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok ladies if you wanna peek into the lashbash box I did a blog post of the unboxing!! heres a link http://makeupjunkielife.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsybenefit-lashbash-unboxing.html

Thanks for posting! This made me so much more excited to get my box! Question: what kind of bag is the hostess bag? I can't really tell by the photo. Is it just a plastic disposable bag?


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

> ok ladies if you wanna peek into the lashbash box I did a blog post of the unboxing!! heres a linkÂ http://makeupjunkielife.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsybenefit-lashbash-unboxing.html


 Thank you so much for sharing! I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Sep 12, 2013)

My estimated delivery date is tomorrow!! Can't wait. Pics look fab. Excited to share with my friends


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 12, 2013)

there good quality bags.. like the ones you would buy from wal mart to put a birthday gift in


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok did anyone receive a tracking email for the regular ipsy bag? I've only got my tracking number for the lashbash party kit, and or does our ipsy bags get mailed with our kits?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeBresha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there good quality bags.. like the ones you would buy from wal mart to put a birthday gift in

Actually, I meant the hostess bag that the full-size products come in. But the gift bags look super cute!


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 12, 2013)

oh sorry..lol.. its plastic, i just didnt unwrap it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2013)

Ahhh so excited to get mine bow that I know what's all in it! Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

My first attempt at making the martini glasses. Glasses were $1 at DT, as we're the metallic permanent markers I used. Still a work in progress but wanted to share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the martini glass!!! I'm excited to get my box tomorrow! It should be here by noon. I'm still waiting on my September bag, though. My friend who lives in the next town over got hers yesterday, and seeing what she got made me even more impatient! Lol. I have seen my glam room. I'm not too excited to get another nude lipstick. The color matches my skin, therefore, I look dead, or zombie like. Everything else I am excited for, though.


----------



## DeBresha (Sep 12, 2013)

thats really pretty!! it looks so good. what kind of drinks are you making?


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm doing pink lemonade and yellowtail moscato. My guests were asked to bring a drink if their choice. Might do cosmos. I have kids and its hard to do a lot of alcohol. And now my best friend just texted that she can't make my bash. Anyone in so. Del want to party???


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Will probably have a few 21+ spots in the Chicago area- PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilng (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw printables for decor on the lash bash site. Has anybody seen the "games" the paper included in the box mentions?

And what is your planned method of sampling the full size items? Are you letting people dig into them or just look at them? Are you giving them as prizes? Are you keeping them all for yourself? 

If you are sampling them (like the sheets says to), how do you plan on making sure guests don't contaminate the product when sampling it? I was thinking of buying some disposable applicators from ulta and some hand sanitizer. I don't want to police the samples, but I also don't want double dippers or greasy hands in the product.

Would it be tacky to give a sampled full size item as a prize for one of the games? Or would it be better to not sample out the eye kit and then give it as a prize untouched?


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 12, 2013)

if anyone has made a unboxing video or anyone has seen one can you please post a link!


----------



## StephanieM (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I won too and my box will be here tomorrow. 3.1 lbs. I'll be interested to see why some of the boxes weigh more or less than the others. I'm so excited!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 12, 2013)

I know, I want to see an unboxing video



> if anyone has made a unboxing video or anyone has seen one can you please post a link! :icon_chee


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 12, 2013)

> I know, I want to see an unboxing video Lol I've searched google YouTube an ipsy Facebook to see if anyone is posting links all I see are blogs which are great but a video I'm more interested in for the sake of excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

> I saw printables for decor on the lash bash site. Has anybody seen the "games" the paper included in the box mentions? And what is your planned method of sampling the full size items? Are you letting people dig into them or just look at them? Are you giving them as prizes? Are you keeping them all for yourself?Â  If you are sampling them (like the sheets says to), how do you plan on making sure guests don't contaminate the product when sampling it? I was thinking of buying some disposable applicators from ulta and some hand sanitizer. I don't want to police the samples, but I also don't want double dippers or greasy hands in the product. Would it be tacky to give a sampled full size item as a prize for one of the games? Or would it be better to not sample out the eye kit and then give it as a prize untouched?


 The games are supposed to be posted tomorrow. As for the full size items, I understand that they are the hostess gift. I plan to keep them, maybe share one or two. Her is what i have planned, just my personal take: The guests at my party were asked to bring a wrapped makeup item that they really like (new in package) for an exchange. We will do a "Chinese Gift Exchange" (don't meant to offend, I just don't know another name for it!) The products that I am getting 10 of each of, I will give out at the party, for sampling. Since everyone gets their own there wouldn't be cross contamination. I asked guests to not wear mascara to the party but to bring a favorite one with them. We will do one eye with they're real and the other with our usual brand, to compare. I have a photo booth that I am setting up, with silly props, plus food and drink. I also offered to do 3 makeovers at the party, for the first three to request it. I am sure we will have more games and stuff, but that's my current plan. Hope this helps!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot to say, I know everyone will be sampling ALL my makeup all night. What I do to sterilize it is to spritz it with 90% rubbing alcohol and allow to dry. It kills all the germs and won't hurt the makeup. It dries really fast and prevents cross contamination. I don't share mascara or eyeliners with anyone, ever. Lipsticks can be sterilized by dipping in alcohol and allowing to dry.


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e (Sep 12, 2013)

What's a Chinese Gift Exchange? Is that like the White Elephant game, where one grabs a gift and opens it. They show the crowd, and then sit down. Second person; and everyone after that, is called up but they have the choice of stealing the gift of another player, or they can grab a wrapped gift.

I never thought of doing a gift exchange game, i should really think about doing one. I think it would be loads of fun!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 12, 2013)

When I get mine, I'll do an unboxing video. Because I know how it feels just to wait and see and you only get pictures


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

> What's a Chinese Gift Exchange? Is that like the White Elephant game, where one grabs a gift and opens it. They show the crowd, and then sit down. Second person; and everyone after that, is called up but they have the choice of stealing the gift of another player, or they can grab a wrapped gift. I never thought of doing a gift exchange game, i should really think about doing one. I think it would be loads of fun!


 That's it exactly!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 12, 2013)

Just did my video and uploading it to YouTube now, I'll post it here when I'm done!

You'll have to forgive my tired face and rambling on.... also I didn't talk very loud, so turn up the volume!!!!

Oh, and feel free to make fun of the total derp face I make at the end.  I blame my husband for not turning off the camera before I made a crazy face, lol


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 12, 2013)

> Just did my video and uploading it to YouTube now, I'll post it here when I'm done! You'll have to forgive my tired face and rambling on.... also I didn't talk very loud, so turn up the volume!!!! Oh, and feel free to make fun of the total derp face I make at the end. Â I blame my husband for not turning off the camera before I made a crazy face, lol


 Lol I can't wait to see it. My husband wants to film me too in order to see what I got. Can't wait to see it. I'm sooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 12, 2013)

Here you go!!!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for doing the video sooo late!!! Glad your box arrived safely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 12, 2013)

quote name="magicalmom" url="/t/137420/ipsy-and-benefit-lashbash/210#post_2163666"]Here you go!!! Thanks for the video, loved it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw printables for decor on the lash bash site. Has anybody seen the "games" the paper included in the box mentions?

And what is your planned method of sampling the full size items? Are you letting people dig into them or just look at them? Are you giving them as prizes? Are you keeping them all for yourself? 

If you are sampling them (like the sheets says to), how do you plan on making sure guests don't contaminate the product when sampling it? I was thinking of buying some disposable applicators from ulta and some hand sanitizer. I don't want to police the samples, but I also don't want double dippers or greasy hands in the product.

Would it be tacky to give a sampled full size item as a prize for one of the games? Or would it be better to not sample out the eye kit and then give it as a prize untouched?

So, the original youtubers who talked about the party called it a hostess gift bag, but the little paper that has those are testers. I guess its up to you to decide what to do with the products. Mine is going to be different anyway, since I am doing twitter stuff and mailing out the gift bag.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2013)

Hm. I think my guests will be trying out lots of my makeup anyway With the exception of the mascara itself, I don't see why they couldn't try out the other items if they were interested (but I'm not really squeamish about sharing powder products, especially, and we can always use clean brushes for the blush and cream shadows.) but after the party I imagine I will be keeping them, minus the darker brow thing.


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 13, 2013)

Other than food and decorations, what are some of you guys doing for entertainment? I need help in that department


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RockalleanV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Other than food and decorations, what are some of you guys doing for entertainment?

I need help in that department

Girly movies and face masks before we play with the makeup. Might come up with a game or two!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 13, 2013)

> Girly movies and face masks before we play with the makeup. Might come up with a game or two!


 I like the face mask idea, I think I'll do that too. Thanks


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 13, 2013)

> quote name="magicalmom" url="/t/137420/ipsy-and-benefit-lashbash/210#post_2163666"]Here you go!!!


 Thanks for the video, loved it. Just wondering did Simone have to sign for your package?


----------



## MahnekiNeko (Sep 13, 2013)

Woo Hoo, So Excited!! I Got The Email Yesterday Saying that My Kit is on it's way &amp; Should be Here By Friday Sept.13th..This is SO AWESOME.. And like I've Noticed on Here My Box was Sent to NC from Sam Diego (even though I live in Colorado) &amp; it weighs 3.2 lbs..Gonna Try To do a "Unwrapping/Contents" Video For Sure..I Literally Can't Sleep Because This The FIRST Time I've Ever Won ANYTHING &amp; I've been Entering &amp; Applying for these Type of Promotions For a Good 15+ YEARS @ This Point, I Wasn't Even going to Enter Because I Figured It Would Be Just Another "Let Down",But So Glad that I Entered with My Instagram Benefit Themed Picture Collage &amp; WAS CHOSEN...Thank You SO MUCH, Benefit &amp; Ipsy :â€¢)"arty::heart:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *b3autynb3ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Thanks for the video, loved it.


Just wondering did Simone have to sign for your package? You're welcome!  And yes, someone had to sign for it.  My awesome neighbor signed for me!  Thank goodness she heard the truck pull up!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2013)

See I'm not super squeamish about makeup either- I'm okay with swatched items, etc.. but I'm a little nervous about the cream shadows.. those can get super gross when they're not used correctly or a lot of people are using them, I dunno.. maybe I'm just weird!  I might put out the palette for everyone to try but keep the cream shadows away.  I think the people that I'm having are going to stay away from the brow stuff anyways, they aren't the kind to do brows!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 13, 2013)

My box came!!! My unboxing vid is loading, and I'll have a blog post up soon. I did not need to sign for it, but I live in a rural area with only one neighbor.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2013)

My box was delivered!  Hopefully it's sitting at my apartment waiting patiently for me when I get there!


----------



## blondie415 (Sep 13, 2013)

http://youtu.be/JIxcXD_Px6U

  100%
  my lash bash party kit






(edited to embed video per TOS. -magicalmom)


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the video. Loved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



>


----------



## StephanieM (Sep 13, 2013)

my weight was 3.1#, seems to be the same things everyone else got. I'm so excited to plan my party and share my goodies


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 13, 2013)

My youTube video FINALLY uploaded, and my blog post is done.






(Leigh, if I imbedded this wrong, can you fix?  Is "imbedded" even a word?)

Here's my blog post with swatches of everything:

http://onlyaveragemom.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsy-benefit-lash-bash-unboxing-and.html

Enjoy!  I've loved seeing everyone's posts about the bash- can't wait for the big day!!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://youtu.be/JIxcXD_Px6U

  100%
  my lash bash party kit





(edited to embed video per TOS. -magicalmom)


I'm watiching your video and my 4 year old is waving at the screen, and says, "I think she knows me".  Had to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My youTube video FINALLY uploaded, and my blog post is done.

(Leigh, if I imbedded this wrong, can you fix?  Is "imbedded" even a word?)

Here's my blog post with swatches of everything:

http://onlyaveragemom.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsy-benefit-lash-bash-unboxing-and.html

Enjoy!  I've loved seeing everyone's posts about the bash- can't wait for the big day!!

It's perfect!  I love how everyone (AND the dog!) hopped into your video!  So cute!

(and I'm always getting confused on the embed/imbed thing too.  I *think* the "e" spelling is the right one.  But don't quote me on that!  



)


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 13, 2013)

> It's perfect! Â I love how everyone (AND the dog!) hopped into your video! Â So cute! (and I'm always getting confused on the embed/imbed thing too. Â I *think* the "e" spelling is the right one. Â But don't quote me on that! Â  :laughno: )


 Thanks, Leigh. There is NO privacy in this house! B figured out where I hid the key to my makeup box and figured out how to open it. Nothing is safe here. Lol! I'm just glad the animals basically behaved. I could have done without the motorcycles in the background but its "bike week". Nothing I can do for it.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Sep 13, 2013)

i got chosen and got the package in today! it had so much more than expected, but i did expect full size products to give out rather than samples. but im still really impressed.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my box today and am so excited! Already made the video, but hubby had to do homework do can't upload until tonight. Made up my goodie bags! I threw some extras in there too!.so much fun!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 13, 2013)

> i got chosen and got the package in today! it had so much more than expected, but i did expect full size products to give out rather than samples. but im still really impressed.


 Congrats! Full sizes of everything would have been awesome! I think, though, that a deluxe size mascara lasts almost 3 months anyway, so that's as good as full size. The sugar bomb and benetint are decent sized samples, so I thin our guests will thoroughly get to test them out for quite a while. Just my two cents and what I will be telling my guests  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

> > i got chosen and got the package in today! it had so much more than expected, but i did expect full size products to give out rather than samples. but im still really impressed.
> 
> 
> Congrats! Full sizes of everything would have been awesome! I think, though, that a deluxe size mascara lasts almost 3 months anyway, so that's as good as full size. The sugar bomb and benetint are decent sized samples, so I thin our guests will thoroughly get to test them out for quite a while. Just my two cents and what I will be telling my guests  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 General rule of thumb for gratis product: Full size product are for people who will influence others to purchase, small samples are to introduce potential purchasers to the brand.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 14, 2013)

I got my kit last night and everything is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried the lip gloss already and love it - not sticky, feels really nice on.  I'm off this weekend so I'm going to work on putting my goodie bags together!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 14, 2013)

I got my bag this last night, super excited!  I'm putting together the bags to go to our troops in Afghanistan.  I've a male friend (officer) stationed there and he's agreed to put each bag in the hands of a 'sisters in arms' from the US, Britain, Belgium and other allied countries.  

I'll be including bunch o' little other treats too, like face/hand lotions, perfume vials and yummy snacks.  Just not sure if I should include the coupons since they are on another continent, but I thought it could be something that they'd tuck into their box and it'd be nice tiny perk when they are stateside again returning to a civilian role.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my bag this last night, super excited!  I'm putting together the bags to go to our troops in Afghanistan.  I've a male friend (officer) stationed there and he's agreed to put each bag in the hands of a 'sisters in arms' from the US, Britain, Belgium and other allied countries.  

I'll be including bunch o' little other treats too, like face/hand lotions, perfume vials and yummy snacks.  Just not sure if I should include the coupons since they are on another continent, but I thought it could be something that they'd tuck into their box and it'd be nice tiny perk when they are stateside again returning to a civilian role.

WOW! what an amazing idea!!!! So thoughtful! I'm sure they will be GREATLY appreciated! A big thank you to all service men and woman out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my bag this last night, super excited!  I'm putting together the bags to go to our troops in Afghanistan.  I've a male friend (officer) stationed there and he's agreed to put each bag in the hands of a 'sisters in arms' from the US, Britain, Belgium and other allied countries.  

I'll be including bunch o' little other treats too, like face/hand lotions, perfume vials and yummy snacks.  Just not sure if I should include the coupons since they are on another continent, but I thought it could be something that they'd tuck into their box and it'd be nice tiny perk when they are stateside again returning to a civilian role.

This is amazing!! I'm sure they'll appreciate it!  A note though- those coupons expire in like.. a week.  I think they're only valid from the 22nd to the 5th of October or something..


----------



## jessilng (Sep 14, 2013)

> This is amazing!! I'm sure they'll appreciate it! Â A note though- those coupons expire in like.. a week. Â I think they're only valid from the 22nd to the 5th of October or something..


 With their quick expiration, I wonder if you could take them into a VA hospital or center and give them to the lovely ladies who volunteer their time there.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW! what an amazing idea!!!! So thoughtful! I'm sure they will be GREATLY appreciated! A big thank you to all service men and woman out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks!  I think the 'sister in arms' will get a kick from them and a little boost of morale.  I did this a few months back with extra Ipsy bags stuffing them with my sub box extras and beauty products from trades.  Now my stash is growing beyond control again with eye-liners, eye shadows, nail polish and fragrance vials.  It's a win-win!

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is amazing!! I'm sure they'll appreciate it!  A note though- those coupons expire in like.. a week.  I think they're only valid from the 22nd to the 5th of October or something..

I appreciate the heads-up!  I hadn't read the fine lines.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


With their quick expiration, I wonder if you could take them into a VA hospital or center and give them to the lovely ladies who volunteer their time there.

I like that direction!  

I'll drop them off at Dress for Success, they 'promote the economic independence of disadvantaged women by providing professional attire, a network of support and the career development tools to help women thrive in work and in life.'  The women going to interviews will be able to have nice eye brows... but they will probably not want to allocate $29+ on a tube of mascara...

Hmmm...  the VA is a better idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## jessilng (Sep 14, 2013)

So after seeing the games posted, I came up with a couple of my own. I like their ideas, but I have used them at parties with this same crowd before. 

Brush identification: See who can correctly label what each brush should be used for or what it is called.

Old makeup quiz: When do you toss different makeup items. And they will lose points if mascara is anything more than 3 months.


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn I missed the FedEx guy


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

man, my fedex tracking stopped working... just a little note on the top of the page saying that the flooding in colorado may be causing delays ;/


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats to all those who won! I would have loved to win or attend a lashbash, too bad I am so far away. I would love to hear how everyone's parties turn out!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

I was just trolling eBay and found someone selling all 10 of her Lash Bash gift bags with samples plus an ipsy glam bag, for $20 each. I am seriously offended by this- that bash should have gone to someone else! Those samples were to be given away, not sold!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just trolling eBay and found someone selling all 10 of her Lash Bash gift bags with samples plus an ipsy glam bag, for $20 each. I am seriously offended by this- that bash should have gone to someone else! Those samples were to be given away, not sold!

Ugh, what a jerk! I hope no one buys them. $20 for those 3 samples, really? People used to do that with houseparty kits, too...made me so mad!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

> Ugh, what a jerk! I hope no one buys them. $20 for those 3 samples, really? People used to do that with houseparty kits, too...made me so mad!Â


 $20 plus shipping! Lol! I also hope no one buys them. I hate it when people abuse the system. Wonder if they are selling the full size items too...what a jerk.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

> Damn I missed the FedEx guyÂ :eusa_wall:


 That sucks! Hopefully you catch him Monday!!!


> man, my fedex tracking stopped working... just a little note on the top of the page saying that the flooding in coloradoÂ may be causing delays ;/Â


 I'm sorry to hear that! Hopefully it is cleared up soon. Flooding is the worst, I think. Well, second to worst:fire is pretty bad too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

Great, I called Fedex and the guy was like... well it looks like it was in NC last... but now I cant see where it is... and Fedex home delivery only delivers Tu-Sat so now I might not be able to get the goodies to the participants before Sat. which was my plan, now thankfully I can host the Twitter party without physically having the makeup, so I might be the best person for this to happen to. smh, hopefully it was a fedex glitch and it comes sooner than later. I decided to beef up my gift bags with samples of Lush soaps, a face mask, and a mini nail polish, so we could have fun via twitter. This delayed fedex BS is ruining my carefully thought out plans. smh


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 14, 2013)

> Ugh, what a jerk! I hope no one buys them. $20 for those 3 samples, really? People used to do that with houseparty kits, too...made me so mad!Â


 Could you flag the stuff? If not lets just think the best and assume the person is extremely down on their luck or in need of some cash. That reminds me of something my sil would do but shes also a junkie sooo lol. I do agree that the bash should have gone to Someone else cause thats Pretty wrong, especially for $20 a piece. Smh


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, what a jerk! I hope no one buys them. $20 for those 3 samples, really? People used to do that with houseparty kits, too...made me so mad! 

Could you flag the stuff? If not lets just think the best and assume the person is extremely down on their luck or in need of some cash. That reminds me of something my sil would do but shes also a junkie sooo lol. I do agree that the bash should have gone to Someone else cause thats Pretty wrong, especially for $20 a piece. Smh the listing is gone.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

Ugh, apparently there are other Los Angeles based lash bash hostesses that were supposed to receive their kits today and instead of being delivered, they have a N/A for the delivery date. At least I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, apparently there are other Los Angeles based lash bash hostesses that were supposed to receive their kits today and instead of being delivered, they have a N/A for the delivery date. At least I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh boy...I hope you all get them on time! At least it's less likely for a whole batch of boxes to disappear into a black hole than it would be for one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi guys! I was selected and sent a package too, this is my unboxing video if you want to check it out! I definitely need ideas in regards to decoration. I thought they were gonna give us more party props lol! I am not a good decorator!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

> the listing is gone.


 I'm glad it's gone. It just didnt seem right. Not for $20 plus shipping, for something she received for free.


> Could you flag the stuff? If not lets just think the best and assume the person is extremely down on their luck or in need of some cash. That reminds me of something my sil would do but shes also a junkie sooo lol. I do agree that the bash should have gone to Someone else cause thats Pretty wrong, especially for $20 a piece. Smh


 I can feel the pain of being hard up for cash, honestly. I've been there more than I care to admit. But to try to score $200 for bash samples, that is something I would never do. There are better ways of earning money. I'm not the one who flagged it. Wonder who did?


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

> Hi guys! I was selected and sent a package too, this is my unboxing video if you want to check it out! I definitely need ideas in regards to decoration. I thought they were gonna give us more party props lol! I am not a good decorator!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was hoping for more decorations too. I'm hitting up my Dollar Tree this week and making some tissue paper things, plus working on a photo booth with props.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

> Great, I called Fedex and the guy was like... well it looks like it was in NC last... but now I cant see where it is... and Fedex home delivery only delivers Tu-Sat so now I might not be able to get the goodies to the participants before Sat. which was my plan, now thankfully I can host the Twitter party without physically having the makeup, so I might be the best person for this to happen to. smh, hopefully it was a fedex glitch and it comes sooner than later. I decided to beef up my gift bags with samples of Lush soaps, a face mask, and a mini nail polish, so we could have fun via twitter. This delayed fedex BS is ruining my carefully thought out plans. smh


 That just plain sucks!! I hope it all gets figured out soon. Stupid flooding, messing up your lash bash. If you don't have the box Tuesday, I would contact Benefit/Ipsy to let them know. Maybe they can rush you another box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

the listing is gone.
I'm glad it's gone. It just didnt seem right. Not for $20 plus shipping, for something she received for free. Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Could you flag the stuff? If not lets just think the best and assume the person is extremely down on their luck or in need of some cash. That reminds me of something my sil would do but shes also a junkie sooo lol. I do agree that the bash should have gone to Someone else cause thats Pretty wrong, especially for $20 a piece. Smh
I can feel the pain of being hard up for cash, honestly. I've been there more than I care to admit. But to try to score $200 for bash samples, that is something I would never do. There are better ways of earning money. I'm not the one who flagged it. Wonder who did? Yeah, I can't say I read the fine print for this party, but in most similar events you accept the terms and conditions which includes NOT being allowed to sell the products. These all had the UPC marked out and everything. Just shady.

I too understand being hard up - I was just off work with no pay for 3 weeks and I have no other income! But I'm still not going to resort to that, my goodness.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 14, 2013)

> Yeah, I can't say I read the fine print for this party, but in most similar events you accept the terms and conditions which includes NOT being allowed to sell the products. These all had the UPC marked out and everything. Just shady. I too understand being hard up - I was just off work with no pay for 3 weeks and I have no other income! But I'm still not going to resort to that, my goodness.


 I did read the fine print, but on my mobile it didn't all show up correctly, and I sort of just skimmed it. I was more interested in how the selection would happen, and what the additional prizes are. I'm so sorry about your loss of time and income!! Our family (the four of us) make it on my husbands pay (I stay home with a toddler and do volunteer work). Last year, two days before our wedding, he lost his job because he followed his managers directions. The manager was fired as well. He is back to work, but I remember very well. Its so hard with no paycheck, and knowing that there won't be one the next week either. I hope you are back to work (or will be soon)! I wish being a beauty consultant/makeup hoarder/Internet addict was a real job.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I can't say I read the fine print for this party, but in most similar events you accept the terms and conditions which includes NOT being allowed to sell the products. These all had the UPC marked out and everything. Just shady.

I too understand being hard up - I was just off work with no pay for 3 weeks and I have no other income! But I'm still not going to resort to that, my goodness.
I did read the fine print, but on my mobile it didn't all show up correctly, and I sort of just skimmed it. I was more interested in how the selection would happen, and what the additional prizes are.
I'm so sorry about your loss of time and income!! Our family (the four of us) make it on my husbands pay (I stay home with a toddler and do volunteer work). Last year, two days before our wedding, he lost his job because he followed his managers directions. The manager was fired as well. He is back to work, but I remember very well. Its so hard with no paycheck, and knowing that there won't be one the next week either. I hope you are back to work (or will be soon)! I wish being a beauty consultant/makeup hoarder/Internet addict was a real job. 
Yeah, I skimmed it for the details like shipping but as I had no intention of selling the items I didn't look for anything like that...lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And it's okay, It's my own fault...I fell over myself and broke my ankle. LOL. But It's mending and I'm back to work now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But yes, it is REALLY hard, and embarrassing when you have to borrow money from your dad to keep your electricity from being shut off as a grown adult, yeeeeesh.  I'm sorry you guys had to go through that!

But yes, I so wish I could get paid for my makeup hoarding skills!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 15, 2013)

> Ugh, apparently there are other Los Angeles based lash bash hostesses that were supposed to receive their kits today and instead of being delivered, they have a N/A for the delivery date. At least I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great my tracking number says N/A. I'm feeling conflicted, I feel bad because of the flash flood but a little pissed because my package started out in San Diego and I live in San Diego. I know they did it for a reason, but the irony. I hope I get it before Saturday, I already invited people and bought everything for the party :/


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 15, 2013)

> > Ugh, apparently there are other Los Angeles based lash bash hostesses that were supposed to receive their kits today and instead of being delivered, they have a N/A for the delivery date. At least I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Great my tracking number says N/A. I'm feeling conflicted, I feel bad because of the flash flood but a little pissed because my package started out in San Diego and I live in San Diego. I know they did it for a reason, but the irony. I hope I get it before Saturday, I already invited people and bought everything for the party :/


 Yeah, the FedEx guy said that only the labels were created in San Diego, they actually all came from the facility in NC, the didn't just do a totally unnecessary trip. All of us on Facebook had already called FedEx and they put a note on your tracking number to call you with more specific info from the shipping facility, so I would recommend doing that. I am hoping that they are a day late while in transit, which is why there is such a gap between scans.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did read the fine print, but on my mobile it didn't all show up correctly, and I sort of just skimmed it. I was more interested in how the selection would happen, and what the additional prizes are.
I'm so sorry about your loss of time and income!! Our family (the four of us) make it on my husbands pay (I stay home with a toddler and do volunteer work). Last year, two days before our wedding, he lost his job because he followed his managers directions. The manager was fired as well. He is back to work, but I remember very well. Its so hard with no paycheck, and knowing that there won't be one the next week either. I hope you are back to work (or will be soon)!* I wish being a beauty consultant/makeup hoarder/Internet addict was a real job.*
HAHAHA!  Me too.  I believe in paying ahead though, even if I am in between 'full time' work right now, I try to utelize some of my free time for non-job search projects that gives back.  It makes me feel good, less down in the dumps and in thurn that fuels me to keep moving forward.

Maybe the indivudial was in truely dire circumstances, but it is still a reflection of the individual.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope you Cali ladies get yours soon!  I'm sorry it's delayed   






And WOW on that eBay listing.  That is so wrong!  Even if she is having financial difficulties, that's no reason to sell something that's been provided to you for FREE in good faith by a company that expects you to hand it out for FREE!  Gah.  I want to be empathetic and I'm definitely not trying to judge, but if she can't afford to throw the party and hand out bags, then she should politely refuse the opportunity (or, you know, don't apply in the first place).  She could probably do the party very inexpensively by asking guests to bring a dish &amp; decoration (let's call it a Potluck Beauty party!).  If I knew attending a party would come with a goody bag of $30 in makeup, I'd totally bring a dish!

I'm so thrilled at the generosity of Ipsy and Benefit to do this (although they'll probably come out ahead with the amount of revenue they'll generate versus the cost of sending out the products), that I get annoyed when people abuse the privilege.

Ok, end rant.  Just my $0.02!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you Cali ladies get yours soon!  I'm sorry it's delayed   





And WOW on that eBay listing.  That is so wrong!  Even if she is having financial difficulties, that's no reason to sell something that's been provided to you for FREE in good faith by a company that expects you to hand it out for FREE!  Gah.  I want to be empathetic and I'm definitely not trying to judge, but if she can't afford to throw the party and hand out bags, then she should politely refuse the opportunity (or, you know, don't apply in the first place).  She could probably do the party very inexpensively by asking guests to bring a dish &amp; decoration (let's call it a Potluck Beauty party!).  If I knew attending a party would come with a goody bag of $30 in makeup, I'd totally bring a dish!

I'm so thrilled at the generosity of Ipsy and Benefit to do this (although they'll probably come out ahead with the amount of revenue they'll generate versus the cost of sending out the products), that I get annoyed when people abuse the privilege.

Ok, end rant.  Just my $0.02!

Agreed. You could throw this party without spending a cent if necessary, let's be real here. While extra decor and snacks are obviously ideal, you could always do JUST the makeup and hanging out.  People are just like this. I used to host a lot of House Parties. Often, there'd be one I wanted to throw SO BADLY and  didn't get, and then I'd see a ton of the party packs on eBay. It made me so mad! Everything from small makeup items to Keurigs to food items. I've seen too many people take advantage of fun, generous opportunities like this to really give them the benefit of the doubt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashynichole (Sep 15, 2013)

That's crazy about that Ebay listing! I actually considered putting my Gimme Brow up for swap because none of my friends or I will use it, but I knew that it was against the rules to sell it or whatever! So I am giving the dark one to my grandma and I AM going to use the light one myself. All my friends that are coming to my lash bash had zero interest in the gimme brow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 15, 2013)

> That's crazy about that Ebay listing! I actually considered putting my Gimme Brow up for swap because none of my friends or I will use it, but I knew that it was against the rules to sell it or whatever! So I am giving the dark one to my grandma and I AM going to use the light one myself. All my friends that are coming to my lash bash had zero interest in the gimme brow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Now, see to me, trading the gimme brow is perfectly acceptable. They sent two shades, and you can only use one. If no one you know can use it, trade that baby away! Or give it to grandma. I'm sure she will love it. To me, swapping an item or two and selling the guest gift bags are two totally different things.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's crazy about that Ebay listing! I actually considered putting my Gimme Brow up for swap because none of my friends or I will use it, but I knew that it was against the rules to sell it or whatever! So I am giving the dark one to my grandma and I AM going to use the light one myself. All my friends that are coming to my lash bash had zero interest in the gimme brow



 
Now, see to me, trading the gimme brow is perfectly acceptable. They sent two shades, and you can only use one. If no one you know can use it, trade that baby away! Or give it to grandma. I'm sure she will love it. To me, swapping an item or two and selling the guest gift bags are two totally different things. 
I totally agree...if no one at my party wants it I might stick it in the circular swap box, at least! It's not really the same thing, to trade one item that wouldn't get use, as it is to try to sell the kit to make a profit  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Sep 15, 2013)

Couldn't find the cute #realsies card but I thought we could all post them after the party!


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 16, 2013)

Yay! My tracking number just updated and it is finally in California. I'm going to get my package tomorrow. Yay!!!!! I am super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was worried that I wasn't going to get before saturday, so i was thinking of cancelling, but now it is back on. Yay!!!!


----------



## b3autynb3ast (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine s



> Yay! My tracking number just updated and it is finally in California. I'm going to get my package tomorrow. Yay!!!!! I am super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was worried that I wasn't going to get before saturday, so i was thinking of cancelling, but now it is back on. Yay!!!!


 Mine says I'm suppose to get it tomorrow but there is no update since Salt Lake City... That was on the 14. Was yours saying the same thing? Lucky you!!! I'm excited for you can't wait to get min


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 16, 2013)

> Mine s Mine says I'm suppose to get it tomorrow but there is no update since Salt Lake City... That was on the 14. Was yours saying the same thing? Lucky you!!! I'm excited for you can't wait to get min


 Mine was still in North Carolina until this morning. I called fedex and I guess they updated it


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I hope that I get mine this week. It updated today but only in Cali, not sure if I will get it in time. Estimated is wednesday but it usually takes longer than two days from where it is now to here. Hope the rest of you ladies get yours as well &lt;3


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 17, 2013)

My package came! But sadly I wont have that many guest I moved to another state a few months ago and haven't made many friend but I will be shipping the rest of the samples to my friends


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 17, 2013)

wooohooo lashbash has landed. all packed up and ready to go off to their new homes after the party. I am working on the format for the party and preparing the pictures for the games.

AND we've been approved for a kitten adoption

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it took a little pleading and some social media influence, but all that's left is getting my mom (who can speak for my previous cat ownership skills) and my family vet to let her know we are suitable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she is 1/2 ragdoll and 100% adorable


----------



## JC327 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wooohooo lashbash has landed. all packed up and ready to go off to their new homes after the party. I am working on the format for the party and preparing the pictures for the games.

AND we've been approved for a kitten adoption

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it took a little pleading and some social media influence, but all that's left is getting my mom (who can speak for my previous cat ownership skills) and my family vet to let her know we are suitable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she is 1/2 ragdoll and 100% adorable





That's a seriously cute kitty! Congrats on the adoption.


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally did my unboxing video. My husband was sooo nice enough to be apart of it. Love it. It is a bit long but I hope everyone enjoys it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wWd8h66xVE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jessilng (Sep 18, 2013)

Ugh, mine is currently on a truck for delivery, do I skip taking my son to storytime and wait for it or do I assume it won't come till after I get back. Yesterday's FedEx package didn't come till late afternoon.


----------



## RockalleanV (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone seen the lashbash contest that will be held on Saturday by benefit. You guys saw the email by any chance? I really want to win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MahinaM (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine finally appeared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't even hear the FedEx guy, but he came and left it on my washer outside, which is right next to the door and he never knocked. The post office normally knocks but he just left it. My car was there and the washer was running but no attempt at knocking &gt;.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 21, 2013)

Today!  How's everyone's preparations coming?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck to everyone who is having their lashbash today! I would have loved to attend one  so post pics so I can live through all of you lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 21, 2013)

Twitter Lash Bash was a total success!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also I had one no show, so I will be having a straight giveaway of one of the goodie bags on instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StephanieM (Sep 22, 2013)

My party went well! but I'm having a hard time figuring out the contest. I'm Smarlowe02 on Instagram if you want to see my other pictures.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 22, 2013)

> My party went well! but I'm having a hard time figuring out the contest. I'm Smarlowe02 on Instagram if you want to see my other pictures.


I love your group shot! I am too pooped to worry about the contest today. I'm going to see if i can figure it out tomorrow. Hope everyone's lashbashs went well! Despite a kitchen fire (no damage) and illnesses in guests mine went great!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StephanieM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My party went well! but I'm having a hard time figuring out the contest. I'm Smarlowe02 on Instagram if you want to see my other pictures.








just post your pictures on IG with the correct hashtags.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StephanieM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My party went well! but I'm having a hard time figuring out the contest. I'm Smarlowe02 on Instagram if you want to see my other pictures.









Great pics!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 22, 2013)

For the contest it looks like all you do is fill out your name, email and then the links to up to five Instagram pics. Not sure when they announce the winners. Good luck!


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 22, 2013)

I had a great party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. I applied for the contest. Just go to lashbash.ipsy.com and click "Apply Now"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 22, 2013)

I hope everyone's party was a success! I had so much fun at mine! It's always so much fun getting together with my friends, and this was just an excuse to do it up! I have been loving seeing everyone's pics on Instagram! It's like thousands of us bonded over makeup all across the states! So much fun!


----------



## StephanieM (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a great party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. I applied for the contest. Just go to lashbash.ipsy.com and click "Apply Now"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks! I added mine too.


----------



## Lala Ssosa (Sep 24, 2013)

is there a way you can PM me i wanted to ask you a question regarding the lash bash


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Lala!  Was there a specific member who you wanted a PM from?  You can also ask your question in this forum, we'll be happy to answer it!


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyone from here win any prizes??


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 26, 2013)

> Anyone from here win any prizes??


 Have they announced the winners yet?


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Have they announced the winners yet?


 No idea but I know the contest ended last night. I hope thway didn't because that means that I didn't win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilng (Sep 26, 2013)

The rules say that they were to begin their judging of the third round this morning. And that there will be 14 winners. My guess is that a post will go up somewhere with the winners photos.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 26, 2013)

They posted the winners on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats OnlyAverageMom and anyone else on here who won!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay!  Congrats!  Especially OnlyAverageMom... I'm always so happy when one of our ladies wins!!!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Congratulations to the lucky winners!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy cow, ya'll- insert GEEK GIRL SQUEEING here!!!!!  I am super exicted, and congrats to everyone else who won, too!

I have NO IDEA what prize I won, just that it isn't the trip to San Fran.

If it's ok, I did a blog post today about everything we did at our bash, with how to's, and links to things that I got off the internet.  If it's not ok, just remove the link, Leigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://onlyaveragemom.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsy-benefit-lash-bash.html

Thank you for all the well wishes, and I wish we all could win prizes!!!  You are all winners to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 26, 2013)

> Holy cow, ya'll- insert GEEK GIRL SQUEEING here!!!!! Â I am super exicted, and congrats to everyone else who won, too! I have NO IDEA what prize I won, just that it isn't the trip to San Fran. If it's ok, I did a blog post today about everything we did at our bash, with how to's, and links to things that I got off the internet. Â If it's not ok, just remove the link, Leigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://onlyaveragemom.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsy-benefit-lash-bash.html Thank you for all the well wishes, and I wish we all could win prizes!!! Â You are all winners to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just read your blog post and I'm so glad you won!! You obviously put a lot of work into the party and did such a fantastic job!! I'm sooo very hapoy for you that you won because you so.deserve it!! Enjoy whatever goodies that you get!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy cow, ya'll- insert GEEK GIRL SQUEEING here!!!!!  I am super exicted, and congrats to everyone else who won, too!

I have NO IDEA what prize I won, just that it isn't the trip to San Fran.

If it's ok, I did a blog post today about everything we did at our bash, with how to's, and links to things that I got off the internet.  If it's not ok, just remove the link, Leigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://onlyaveragemom.blogspot.com/2013/09/ipsy-benefit-lash-bash.html

Thank you for all the well wishes, and I wish we all could win prizes!!!  You are all winners to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats!! Your party looked like it was a ton of fun! You totally deserved to be a winner!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 27, 2013)

> I just read your blog post and I'm so glad you won!! You obviously put a lot of work into the party and did such a fantastic job!! I'm sooo very hapoy for you that you won because you so.deserve it!! Enjoy whatever goodies that you get!





> Congrats!! Your party looked like it was a ton of fun! You totally deserved to be a winner!


 Thank you guys so much! We are a single income family. So everything we do is on a strict budget- I've learned to be creative! I love easy DIY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping my cupcake business takes off too- I need to feed my makeup addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the total we spent on this party, including favors, decor and food is $125. I'm hoping we can do this again- maybe Urban Decay will sponsor a bash!!!


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! It was so much having the bash! Yay for everyone!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 30, 2013)

Thought I would add that I wrote to ipsy care to see which prize I won. My respond was congrats and I hope you love your prize. Great response, there, Ipsy. Thanks. Lol! I only asked because I am super allergic to the Porefessional and that was in a prize pack. Not complaining because, hey, I won a prize, but it's still frustrating. Also I have not received an email stating that I won. So glad I saw it on Facebook and here or I never would have known!


----------



## jessilng (Sep 30, 2013)

I



> Thought I would add that I wrote to ipsy care to see which prize I won. My respond was congrats and I hope you love your prize. Great response, there, Ipsy. Thanks. Lol! I only asked because I am super allergic to the Porefessional and that was in a prize pack. Not complaining because, hey, I won a prize, but it's still frustrating. Also I have not received an email stating that I won. So glad I saw it on Facebook and here or I never would have known!


 the rules may have said something about signing a waiver for the second round prizes, so maybe your notification will be in the mail.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Sep 30, 2013)

> I the rules may have said something about signing a waiver for the second round prizes, so maybe your notification will be in the mail.


 I actually never thought if that. Maybe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Oct 31, 2013)

Just an update- I received my prize in the mail this week. Full sizes of they're real, benetint and (because I'm allergic to the porefessional) watt's up. Very nice prize, indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just an update- I received my prize in the mail this week. Full sizes of they're real, benetint and (because I'm allergic to the porefessional) watt's up.

Very nice prize, indeed






Congrats!!!! I'm so happy you won!


----------

